
Debugging Mental Models - i_made_a_booboo
http://www.debug.coach/
======
whatupmd
What exactly is “rubber ducking” it? Asked and answered
([http://dilbert.com/strip/2017-05-28](http://dilbert.com/strip/2017-05-28))

